# Bielsko-Biala and around - visit Poland



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

*Bielsko-Biala, Kraków and around - visit Poland*

Last year's holiday began suddenly, and suddenly it was decided to place its spending.
The choice fell on a thoroughly Beskid Slaski: Bielsko-Biala and around - it was Brenna, Szczyrk, Wisla, Koniaków, Milówka, Zywiec, Oswiecim, Inwald, Wadowice and even Krakow.
The weather was good, beautiful and interesting surroundings, lots of pictures taken.
I invite all..... 

Lets' start! At first: *Brenna *(http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenna)
Google maps: http://maps.google.pl/maps?q=brenna&hl=pl&ie=UTF8&ll=49.721816,18.939743&spn=0.179564,0.308647&sll=52.025459,19.204102&sspn=10.946539,19.753418&t=h&hnear=Brenna,+cieszy%C5%84ski,+%C5%9Bl%C4%85skie&z=12

01. 









02.









03.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

04. 









05.









06.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

07.









08. 









09.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

10. 









11.









12.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

13. 









14.









15. And now a little bit "away from the center," we go to the forest walk


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

16. Idyllically and quietly









17. In the river someone was cooling a case of beer. When he heard that we are going, immediately emerged from the bushes and quickly brew fished from the water (on the right were buildings) 









18.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

19. 









20.









21.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

22. 









23. 









24.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

25.









26.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

*Oświęcim * (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oświęcim)
Google maps: http://maps.google.pl/maps?q=oświęc...hnear=Oświęcim,+oświęcimski,+małopolskie&z=14


27.









28.









29.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

30. 









31. 









32.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

33. 









34.









35.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

36.









37.









38.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

39.









40.









41.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

42.









43.









44.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

45.









46.









47.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

48. 









49.









50.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

51.









52.









53.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

54.









55.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

Next day: *Szczyrk, Wisła, Koniaków, Milówka, Żywiec i Góra Żar*


*Szczyrk *( http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szczyrk)
Google maps: http://maps.google.pl/maps?q=szczyr...3418&t=h&hnear=Szczyrk,+bielski,+śląskie&z=13

Let's start...

56. The lower cable car station









57. 









58. There will be at the top


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

288.	









289.	









290.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

291.	









292.	









293.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

294.	









295.	









296.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

297.	









298.	









299.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

300.	









301.	









302.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

303.	









304.	









305.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

306.	









307.	









308.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

309.









310.	









311.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

312.	









313.	









314.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

315.	









316.	









317.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

318.	









319.









320.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

321.	









322.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

^^ glad to hear that


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

323.	









324.









325.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

326.	









327.	









328.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

329.	









330.	









331.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

332.	









333.	









334.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

335.	









336.	









337.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

338.	









339.	









340.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

401.	









402.	









403.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

404.	









405.	









406.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

407. 









408.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

409. 









410.	









411.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

412. 









413. 









414.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

415.	









416.	









417.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

418.	









419.	









420.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

421.	









422.	









423.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

424. 









425.	









426.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

427.	









428.	









429.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

430.	









431.	









432.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

433.	









434.	









435.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

436.	









437.	









438.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

439.	









440.	









441.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

442. 









443.	









444.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

445.	









446.	









447.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

448.	









449.	









450.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

451.	









452.	









453.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

454. 









455.	









456.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

457. 









458.	









459.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

794.	









795.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

796.	









797.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

798.	









799.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

800.	









801.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

802.	









803.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

804.	









805.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

806.	









807.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

808.	









809.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

810.	









811.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

812.	









813.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

814.	









815.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

816.	









817.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

818.	









819.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

820.	









821.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

822.	









823.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

824.	









825.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

826.	









827.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

828.	









829.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

830.	









831.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

832.	









833.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

834.	









835.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

836.	









837.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

838.	









839.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

840.









841.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

842.	









843.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

844.









845.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

846.	









847.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

848.	









849.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

850.	









851.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

852.	









853.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

854.	









855.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

856.	









857.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

858.	









859.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

860.	









861.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

862.	









863.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

864.	









865.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

866.	









867.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

868.	









869.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

870.	









871.


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

872.	









873.


----------

